# لغة السواقه او لغه " الكلاكسات"



## عمروصلاح (19 أبريل 2011)

*لغة السواقه :1: او لغه " الكلاكسات"
*​
الأصل في «كلاكس» السيارة أن يكون أداة تنبيه ومساعدة في القيادة، والإشارة أداة ضرورية للقيادة السليمة، وضمان عدم وقوع الحوادث، ولكن هذه العناصر تحولت للغة خاصة جدًا بين الشباب المصري، تبدأ بالتحذير من وجود الرادار علي الطريق السريع وتنتهي بإعلان الحب وأحياناً الغضب، تعلم اللغة أولي خطوات الفهم ونحن في هذا الدليل السريع نأخذ بيدك لتفهم قواعد اللغة الجديدة.


*الفلاشــــــــــــر :
*

فلاشر صادر من سيارة خلفك مباشرة تعني أنه مسرع ويريد منك أن تأخذ جانبًا.
فلاشر مره وحده صادر من سياره أمامك بيطلب منك اطفاء النور العالي
فلاشر صادر من السيارات في الجهة الأخري من الطريق تعني أن هناك لجنة مرور أمامك وهم يحذرونك، لذلك لابد من تخفيف السرعة وارتداء الحزام وعدم الحديث في الموبايل.
إذا كان الفلاشر مصحوبًا بإخراج اليد وقفلها وفتحها فإن ذلك يعني أن رادار السرعة بانتظارك فلا تزد السرعة، ولو مشيت كثيرًا فهناك بعض الشباب يأخذهم الحماس ويحذرون الجهة المقابلة لمسافات كبيرة.



*الاشـــــــــارات :
*
شارة يمين مرتين ورا بعض ومرتين شمال يعني ان الي ماشي ادامك بيقول لك اطفي النور العالي خصوصا علي الصحراوي
إشارة يمين ثم إشارة شمال تعني أن هناك من «يشتمك».
إشارة يمين ثم إشارة شمال ثم انتظار تعني أنه يتحداك بدخول سباق معه علي الطريق، فإذا كانت سيارتك قديمة فلا تعطه أي اعتبار.
انتظار مع فتح السائق للباب تعني أنه لم يجد من يقف أمامه وأنه قام بتخطي الطريق كله.



*الكلاكــــــــــس :
*
ضغطتان متتاليتان بالكلاكس كل واحدة منفصلة معناها شكرا
.علي الصحراوي لو فاديت ترلة وكلكستلوا معني كدة انك بتحييه وهو لو عنده دم او صاحي مش نايم هيكلكسلك.
ضغطتان بالكلاكس كل واحدة منفصلة عن الأخري، وتتبعهما ضغطة طويلة تعني في لغة السيارات الجديدة بحبك.
استخدام الكلاكسات بطريقة ثلاث ضغطات متتالية يتتبعها ضغطة طويلة تعني «الشتيمة» تاتاتا تااااااته.



*المساحات الخلفيه :
*
لو بتشد مع واحد و عديته تشغل المساحه الخلفيه , معناها باي باي :77:


:75: وأخيرًا نتمني لكم قيادة آمنة وسعيدة :20:.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أبريل 2011)

اهلا بك اخى عمرو
اولا اشكرك فقد خرجت بنا من جو الروتين والعمل بهذا الموضوع اللطيف
اعتقد ان هذه اللغة تختلف من بلد لاخر فعندنا فى السودان نستخدمها ولكن بطريقة مختلفة هذا بالنسبة للانوار والانتظار

اما بالنسبة للكلاكس فاكثر من يشتهرون باستخدامه هنا هم سائقى البصات السفرية وعربات الشحن الكبيرة كالهينو والبدفورد .. فالسائقين يتفننون بعمل نغمات يطلقونها عند الوصول للمحطات فيخرج اليهم الناس واليك هذه الفيديوهات كمثال

http://www.4shared.com/video/_CrOlTwk/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/lDoH_3u3/_online.html

اتمنى ان تعجبكم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الحبيب عمرو 
شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الفوائد المهمة في مصر بالذات ، ولقد عرفت الان أنني كثيرا ما شُتمت ولم أكن أعلم ، وكنت مستريح ، لكن الان ، الامر سيختلف
شكرا علي هذه المعلومات الظريفه


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوغ الممتع


----------



## m3_dolphen (3 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
لغة تلزم الجميع
بارك الله بك


----------

